# Mark 1:39 more demons in synagogues? (where should the comma go)



## Eoghan (Sep 7, 2009)

_
Mar 1:39 And he went into their synagogues throughout all Galilee*,* preaching and casting out demons. (NAS) 

Mar 1:39 And he preached in their synagogues throughout all Galilee*,* and cast out devils. (KJV) 

Mar1:39 …preaching in their synagogues and driving out demons. (NIV)_

There is nothing in the English text to clearly rule in or out that the demons were exorcised from within the synagogue. What I want to know is if there is anything in the Greek text – one way or the other?


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 7, 2009)

Eoghan said:


> _
> Mar 1:39 And he went into their synagogues throughout all Galilee*,* preaching and casting out demons. (NAS)
> 
> Mar 1:39 And he preached in their synagogues throughout all Galilee*,* and cast out devils. (KJV)
> ...



It seems that a reasonable interpretation would be that two things are mentioned as being accomplished by Christ in the *towns of Galilee* (vs 38); He preached in their synagogues and cast out demons.

Mark 1:39 και ην κηρυσσων εν ταις συναγογαις αυτων εις ολην την Γαλιλαιαν και τα δαιμονια εκβαλλων

I do not see anything in the Greek to suggest otherwise.


----------

